

Google Said to Consider Buying Waze Presaging Bidding War - daegloe
http://bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-24/google-said-to-consider-buying-waze-presaging-bidding-war.html

======
cobrabyte
Is $1B the new number to target for selling your startup?

Obviously you want to maximize your take but, sheesh, it seems like $1B is
being thrown around so nonchalantly these days.

